# Squirrels. Love ‘em or hate ‘em?



## Geoff_S (27 May 2022)

We thought we would put up a peanut feeder for the birds.

We thought it would be squirrel proof.

It seems the squirrels had different ideas!


----------



## Lazurus (27 May 2022)

Clever little things....


----------



## deema (27 May 2022)

Rather nice roasted.


----------



## Lons (27 May 2022)

Grey squirrels presumably. Just rats with furry tails, the native reds are much nicer than their big brash American cousins.


----------



## MARK.B. (27 May 2022)

Grey squirrels = Shoot on sight , very tasty to eat but remember to remove the the scent glands or they taste like


----------



## dickm (27 May 2022)

We are staying lucky so far up here in Aberdeenshire, as the greys that some misguided pillock introduced in 1972 didn't carry the squirrel pox virus that kills reds, so we still have a decent population of reds. Aided, admittedly, by the Saving Scotland's Red Squirrels project, which undertakes control of the greys. And we now have a new ally, as pine martens have increased in numbers and the greys don't realise to keep out of their way, so they are doing an excellent control job as well as being very cute creatures. We have one regular marten visitor who timeshares the peanuts with "our" reds, and is occasionally joined by another one.


----------



## Inspector (27 May 2022)

No trees on my place so no squirrel problems. Got lots of gophers to mess up the yard instead. Can't shoot them because I'm too close to the highway. Different pests for different folks. 

Pete


----------



## clogs (27 May 2022)

No squirells or goffer's but loads of chicken killing Pine Martins and sheep ankle breaking moles...
Inspector....
Do u have those critters in Canada....if so prob French speaking....hahaha....


----------



## Inspector (27 May 2022)

West Coast and a different variety in Eastern Canada. With Google Translate on the phone it wouldn't matter what they speak.  

Pete


----------



## gwaithcoed (27 May 2022)

As you can see many have tried, non have succeeded, and some have died from lead poisoning while trying.

Alan.


----------



## murphy (28 May 2022)

Get some Irish spring soap and rub some around the feeder, or put the grated soap in netting (old tights) and hang it under the feeder to keep it dry
that will keep the squirrels away




__





Irish Spring Original Deodorant Soap, 3 Count (Pack of 1) : Amazon.co.uk: Beauty


Irish Spring Original Deodorant Soap, 3 Count (Pack of 1) : Amazon.co.uk: Beauty



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## ian33a (28 May 2022)

We had the odd squirrel at our old house. 

In our new place, in the middle of the country, three of them, fighting for themselves, can devour the contents of the bird feeder in no time. Great fun to watch but expensive in the long run. I have some mini slinky coils arriving today. Perhaps they will work. If they don't, it will be entertaining while we watch them figure out how to defeat them.... about three minutes of entertainment most probably.


----------



## MikeJhn (28 May 2022)

I lined the outside of our Bird box to prevent the Woodpecker taking the baby chicks, think it would work for a feeder and prevent Squirrels getting to the food, easiest source of suitable metal is metal soakers for roof tile to wall abutments.


----------



## sawdust1 (28 May 2022)

*Hate with a vengeance, all day long they are after the birds peanuts, have 2 feeders, just brought a new
20kg sack of nuts, £40 ! Don't mind feeding the birds but not some rat with a furry tail.
Also the damage they do to my trees, i plant around 30 trees every year in my woodland and to watch
a nice Beech or Oak reach 6ft only to be killed by some pesky bark stripping rodent really pee's me off !
Lets not get onto Rabbits, Deer and plagues of slugs ! Out in the sticks its a battle zone if you are trying
to grow anything.*


----------



## clogs (28 May 2022)

sawdust
aren't there Red Squrills down ur way.....?
If so, there's a group that freely come n kills the greys....

rabbit's n deer make good eating....even eaten those have gone under my wheels...
my daughter won't eat rabbit anymore....she just mutters road kill.....hahaha...


----------



## RobinBHM (28 May 2022)

Inspector said:


> No trees on my place so no squirrel problems. Got lots of gophers to mess up the yard instead. Can't shoot them because I'm too close to the highway. Different pests for different folks.
> 
> Pete


Never heard of a gopher, just had a Google….they look like a cross between a rat, a squirrel and a meerkat.


----------



## RobinBHM (28 May 2022)

sawdust1 said:


> *Hate with a vengeance, all day long they are after the birds peanuts, have 2 feeders, just brought a new
> 20kg sack of nuts, £40 ! Don't mind feeding the birds but not some rat with a furry tail.
> Also the damage they do to my trees, i plant around 30 trees every year in my woodland and to watch
> a nice Beech or Oak reach 6ft only to be killed by some pesky bark stripping rodent really pee's me off !
> ...


In recent years we are overrun by slugs, in the night time our patio is covered in them


----------



## johnny (28 May 2022)

here is a cheap 100% effective squirrel feeder I made in January .None of our local squirrels have cracked it and the Woodpeckers and other birds can eat in peace . The video of the MK1 'failed' squirrel-proof feeder should play a mission impossible theme tune but may not if ebay do not allow it in which case you'll have to imagine it playing
The trick is to fit the clear plastic bowl to the wire hanger loosely so that it swivels in all directions and keep a ggod distance to surrounding twigs and branches


----------



## Stevekane (28 May 2022)

Just last week I was told by a conservation chap that there are definite sightings of Pine Martins in the New Forest, their not sure if its a deliberate reintroduction/rewilding or how they got there, but he also said about the grey squirels not being genetically tuned into how dangerous they were and that as a consequence grey squiril is their favourite meal,


----------



## Craig22 (28 May 2022)

I fitted one of these to deter the tree rat Squirrel Proof | Bird Table Squirrel Baffle - RSPB Shop . 100% effective. It is loose and rocks, so there is nothing for the squirrel to get their claws into.

The RSPB also do a version for a steel pole.

Now I only need a foolproof deterrent for jackdaws!


----------



## DJT48 (28 May 2022)

Paint the wood with chilli extract and mix ground dried chillies with the bird seed. Bird's don't have the receptors to be affected by the capsaicin but squirrels do and they don't like it.

Although, there's always the danger that you may breed a strain of hard-core chilli-head squirrels.


----------



## Dalboy (28 May 2022)

Squirrels are not the problem bloody cats are our enemy, is there an open season on cats yet. Why people have to keep them I do not know as many seem to put out food for them and then let them roam at will and never see them from one meal to the next


----------



## stuart little (28 May 2022)

RobinBHM said:


> Never heard of a gopher, just had a Google….they look like a cross between a rat, a squirrel and a meerkat.


AKA Prairie dog, woodchuck. You ain't been watching western movies!


----------



## Fergie 307 (28 May 2022)

Starlings are our issue. Put the feeders out and within minutes we will have 20+ fighting over them. Whole lot gone in maybe 20 minutes and nothing else can get a look in. We have had one house Martin nest in the eaves for years. This year another one has been built joined to it, a sort of House Martin semi. The squabbles between the neighbours are quite entertaining. Also have Blue **** in a box on the side of the workshop. They have turned their nose up at it for the last two years, but now apparently it's just the job, and Chaffinches and Robins in the garden hedge.


----------



## bansobaby (28 May 2022)

A 30-06 round is a bit excessive but once in while it seems to persuade the little sprouts to stay away until the bits of their relation have finished dripping from the branches…..


----------



## Daniel2 (28 May 2022)

sawdust1 said:


> *Hate with a vengeance, all day long they are after the birds peanuts, have 2 feeders, just brought a new
> 20kg sack of nuts, £40 ! Don't mind feeding the birds but not some rat with a furry tail.
> Also the damage they do to my trees, i plant around 30 trees every year in my woodland and to watch
> a nice Beech or Oak reach 6ft only to be killed by some pesky bark stripping rodent really pee's me off !
> ...



At £2;00 a kilo for the nuts, the seller must be rubbing their hands when they see you coming.


----------



## accipiter (28 May 2022)

Plenty of guidance via a Google search for grey squirrel management UK... this being one of them: 








Grey squirrel control - The British Association for Shooting and Conservation


Grey Squirrel Control Since their introduction into Britain in the 1870s, grey squirrels have spread rapidly. They have displaced the red squirrel throughout most of England and Wales and in south-east and central Scotland. Grey squirrels can cause serious problems for foresters, native wildlife...




basc.org.uk


----------



## TRITON (28 May 2022)

Grey squirrels have as much right to life as red, and if grey are taking over then thats just part of the natural order of the world.


----------



## Suffolkboy (28 May 2022)

TRITON said:


> Grey squirrels have as much right to life as red, and if grey are taking over then thats just part of the natural order of the world.


Not really. 

Grey squirrels didn't get here naturally. They were brought here, by humans. 

on an island as small and as densly populated as the UK there is no such thing as natural order. Every square inch of this island (and arguably the world) is impacted upon by human activity, if not, directly managed by human activity.

And in any case. Flip your argument around. Red squirrels have as much of a right to life as grey squirrels, the grey squirrel out competes them, and transmits squirrel pox. Without control of grey squirrels in the few remaining red squirrel strongholds, the red will go extinct in the UK. 

That said. Many of the downsides of grey squirrels, thieving songbirds eggs, tree damage etc are attributable also to the red squirrel. In fact, not all that long ago in this country red squirrels were culled for those very reasons.


----------



## Fergie 307 (29 May 2022)

TRITON said:


> Grey squirrels have as much right to life as red, and if grey are taking over then thats just part of the natural order of the world.


Hardly, Grey's were introduced by us, they are not a native species.


----------



## Craig22 (29 May 2022)

Fergie 307 said:


> Starlings are our issue. Put the feeders out and within minutes we will have 20+ fighting over them. Whole lot gone in maybe 20 minutes and nothing else can get a look in. We have had one house Martin nest in the eaves for years. This year another one has been built joined to it, a sort of House Martin semi. The squabbles between the neighbours are quite entertaining. Also have Blue **** in a box on the side of the workshop. They have turned their nose up at it for the last two years, but now apparently it's just the job, and Chaffinches and Robins in the garden hedge.



Starlings are on the RSPB red list, as being a species in decline https://www.rspb.org.uk/globalassets/downloads/bocc5/bocc5-report.pdf . Yes - in the breeding season they descend in quantity, like any bird will. But when was the last time any of us have seen one of the most spectacular of sights, a murmuration  ? Other than in a Youtube video.

And to the guy who doesn't like cats - well what can I say. We've lost three to the local main road, squashed flat. Our current one is kept indoors - I can't take the trauma of another one under the wheels. So what animal companions do you have good sir?


----------



## Pineapple (29 May 2022)

RobinBHM said:


> In recent years we are overrun by slugs, in the night time our patio is covered in them


Slugs HATE GARLIC....So, if you boil up a couple of Crushed Garlic Whole Corms and spray the resultant liquid around, that should at least discourage them.
If the liquid is strong enough, it will stop them altogether - If you don't leave any gaps in the protected area.


----------



## Pineapple (29 May 2022)

Greys Ori


Fergie 307 said:


> Hardly, Grey's were introduced by us, they are not a native species.


Greys Originated in Russia ! - 'nuff said !


----------



## Jester129 (29 May 2022)

Slugs don't like copper at all. Get a roll of copper tape (expensive!) or strip some wire and put that around the area you want to protect, job done.
You need to remove the slugs from inside the area, or they can't get out! HTH.


----------



## Duncan A (29 May 2022)

Craig22 said:


> I fitted one of these to deter the tree rat Squirrel Proof | Bird Table Squirrel Baffle - RSPB Shop . 100% effective. It is loose and rocks, so there is nothing for the squirrel to get their claws into.
> 
> The RSPB also do a version for a steel pole.
> 
> Now I only need a foolproof deterrent for jackdaws!


Very much like a ratguard as fitted to ship's mooring lines


----------



## MikeJhn (29 May 2022)

Craig22 said:


> Starlings are on the RSPB red list, as being a species in decline https://www.rspb.org.uk/globalassets/downloads/bocc5/bocc5-report.pdf . Yes - in the breeding season they descend in quantity, like any bird will. But when was the last time any of us have seen one of the most spectacular of sights, a murmuration  ? Other than in a Youtube video.
> 
> And to the guy who doesn't like cats - well what can I say. We've lost three to the local main road, squashed flat. Our current one is kept indoors - I can't take the trauma of another one under the wheels. So what animal companions do you have good sir?



We where lucky enough to have our own murmeration that would roost in our Bamboo grove overnight many an evening spent in chairs with a bottle of wine just watching them congregate, these also used to leave the grove on mass in the morning.


----------



## TRITON (29 May 2022)

Fergie 307 said:


> Hardly, Grey's were introduced by us, they are not a native species.


Doesnt matter, they're still life, and in that we shouldnt be holding grudges.

I was cycling through the park a bit back and came across a squirrel clinging to a tree, about 6' off the ground, staring intently at a dog. The dogs owner was standing there, and the dog was fixated at the squirrel with the same intensity the squirrel was paying to the dog, so it didnt see me.
I approached very slowly until i was standing by the tree about 2' from the squirrel, who was too engrossed to notice me, and could have reached out and touched it. It was a fantastic sight, mother nature in its finery.It then got a sense I was there and scampered up the tree.
I remarked to the old guy with the dog how amazing it was to see a squirrel that close.
He like a total prick muttered something about killing it, and shame his dog hadn't caught it.
Although this was a lie and i like dogs, i told him forcefully that i didnt really like dogs and would he like it if i killed his dog.
He put the dog on its lead and quickly hurried away.

No need for that in my opinion. Animal is an animal. Right to life and all that.


----------



## Suffolkboy (29 May 2022)

Pineapple said:


> Greys Ori
> 
> Greys Originated in Russia ! - 'nuff said !


No. They didn't. 

They are an american species. 










Species – Grey Squirrel - The Mammal Society


Grey Squirrel - Sciurus carolinensis Taxon: Rodentia Grey Squirrel Red List Classification: GB: N/A England: N/A Scotland: N/A Wales: N/A Global: Least Concern General fact sheet (click to download) Field sign fact sheet (click to download) Habitat: Urban & gardens, deciduous...




www.mammal.org.uk


----------



## Lons (29 May 2022)

Our main problem apart from hoards of flying rat aka pigeons is that the crows have learned to fly and bump the bird feeders which dumps seed on the ground, I wouldn't mind the odd one or two but 15 to 20 at a time is not on. I admire their intelligence but the air rifle appears to be the only way they will learn to go elsewhere. Not looking to kill them but they know what a gun looks like and with enough exposure will hopefully stay away.


----------



## gcusick (29 May 2022)

Jester129 said:


> Slugs don't like copper at all. Get a roll of copper tape (expensive!) or strip some wire and put that around the area you want to protect, job done.
> You need to remove the slugs from inside the area, or they can't get out! HTH.


Works even better if you connect the wire to the mains!


----------



## Lazurus (29 May 2022)

Lons said:


> Our main problem apart from hoards of flying rat aka pigeons is that the crows have learned to fly and bump the bird feeders which dumps seed on the ground, I wouldn't mind the odd one or two but 15 to 20 at a time is not on. I admire their intelligence but the air rifle appears to be the only way they will learn to go elsewhere. Not looking to kill them but they know what a gun looks like and with enough exposure will hopefully stay away.


Funnily enough we have the same problem, only started this year.


----------



## MARK.B. (29 May 2022)

Corvids of any type are clever birds and will soon learn and remember where not to go for a snack, if you do decide to give one or two a case of lead poisoning then leave the deceased birds where they are for a couple of day's before disposing ,as they will learn from this and move on to safer feeding elsewhere.


----------



## Tris (29 May 2022)

We have started getting starlings this year, for the first time in 10 years here. As with most birds they seem to have a time of day that they arrive as they move around their 'patch' so if they get too much of a problem we may have to wait til after they've gone to fill up the feeders.

Does anyone know if jackdaws will kill young starlings? I found one eating a juvenile in our garden last week and assumed it had been killed by a sparrowhawk then jackdaw had moved in on the kill, but judging by the way the starlings scarper when a jackdaw approaches it makes me wonder.

Had squirrel stew a couple of times working with woodsmen many years ago, not bad but I don't think I could be bothered to skin and joint them myself. Tails are popular with fly fishermen that tie their own lures


----------



## mikej460 (29 May 2022)

I doubt a jackdaw killed it, although they are nest robbers a fledgling may be too big. We've had a lot of starling families this year and last week a sparrowhawk appeared from nowhere and snatched a young one off the feeders.


----------



## mikej460 (29 May 2022)

MikeJhn said:


> We where lucky enough to have our own numeration that would roost in our Bamboo grove overnight many an evening spent in chairs with a bottle of wine just watching them congregate, these also used to leave the grove on mass in the morning.


We've actively encouraged starlings over the last few years but my god they can put food away at some rate of knots. If we put one of the fat slabs out, especially the fruit ones, is disappears like a plague of locusts have descended. I do enjoy the noisy fledglings begging for food but our bird feed bill has certainly rocketed this year.


----------



## Mark Karacsonyi (29 May 2022)

DJT48 said:


> Paint the wood with chilli extract and mix ground dried chillies with the bird seed. Bird's don't have the receptors to be affected by the capsaicin but squirrels do and they don't like it.
> 
> Although, there's always the danger that you may breed a strain of hard-core chilli-head squirrels.


Hope they are not going to hit the ‘black stuff’ and a curry after


----------



## MARK.B. (29 May 2022)

A jackdaw will happily scavenge feed on a another bird but as Mike said depending on its size a fledgling may bit a bit to big. Its cousin the Magpie on the other hand could do it quite easily in the right circumstances,both will take eggs and chicks with the Magpie often returning to the scene of the crime repeatedly to take all the chicks until the nest is empty.


----------



## Tris (29 May 2022)

That's why I can't stand magpies, we had a pair nest nearby a couple of years ago and they'd bounce along the hedge tops, stopping every so often, cocking their heads to listen for chicks in the hedge. When they found a blackbirds nest they systematically emptied it, in spite of the adult blackbirds flying into them to defend the nest. I can't say I was sorry when the local female sparrowhawk took the male the following year while the female was on the nest. Watched her pluck the carcass under the bushes at the end of the garden


----------



## Valhalla (29 May 2022)

Squirrels - love 'em, but I couldn't eat a whole one!!


----------



## thetyreman (30 May 2022)

Valhalla said:


> Squirrels - love 'em, but I couldn't eat a whole one!!


that's what crossbows are for


----------



## Nightwood (30 May 2022)

Jester129 said:


> Slugs don't like copper at all. Get a roll of copper tape (expensive!) or strip some wire and put that around the area you want to protect, job done.
> You need to remove the slugs from inside the area, or they can't get out! HTH.


lookup Diatomaceous earth is quite cheap for a large bag it will solve your slug problem and won't hurt your plants or animals also beer traps are quite good unless you've drank all you beer


----------



## Jester129 (30 May 2022)

And they prefer bitter to lager!


----------



## Fergie 307 (30 May 2022)

TRITON said:


> Doesnt matter, they're still life, and in that we shouldnt be holding grudges.
> 
> I was cycling through the park a bit back and came across a squirrel clinging to a tree, about 6' off the ground, staring intently at a dog. The dogs owner was standing there, and the dog was fixated at the squirrel with the same intensity the squirrel was paying to the dog, so it didnt see me.
> I approached very slowly until i was standing by the tree about 2' from the squirrel, who was too engrossed to notice me, and could have reached out and touched it. It was a fantastic sight, mother nature in its finery.It then got a sense I was there and scampered up the tree.
> ...


don't disagree with you in principle. I think the point is that if we have artificially introduced a species which out competes it's local counterpart, then it seems reasonable to control numbers in certain areas in order to preserve our native species. Look at the enormous damage done by introduced species in places like Australia. Cats, rats and dogs have wiped out many indigenous species, and don't even mention Came Toads. If we mess with nature surely the least we can do is make some effort to rectifying damage we have caused.


----------



## Stevekane (30 May 2022)

I have to say I entirely agree with trying to control or eradicate an introduced species like the Grey Squirrel, but it should be done as humanly as possible and I personally couldn't take any pleasure in doing it.
Steve.


----------



## ecokestove (30 May 2022)

TRITON said:


> Grey squirrels have as much right to life as red, and if grey are taking over then thats just part of the natural order of the world.


So does the smallpox virus, but we are better off without it.


----------



## Keith Cocker (30 May 2022)

Suffolkboy said:


> Not really.
> 
> Grey squirrels didn't get here naturally. They were brought here, by humans.
> 
> ...


Rabbits were brought to Britain by the Romans. The roses in my Garden are from China, my wife came from Ireland my cat is Persian. Equal rights for Grey Squirrels I say.


----------



## fenhayman (30 May 2022)

Fergie 307 said:


> don't disagree with you in principle. I think the point is that if we have artificially introduced a species which out competes it's local counterpart, then it seems reasonable to control numbers in certain areas in order to preserve our native species. Look at the enormous damage done by introduced species in places like Australia. Cats, rats and dogs have wiped out many indigenous species, and don't even mention Came Toads. If we mess with nature surely the least we can do is make some effort to rectifying damage we have caused.


Muntjac deer are in same category.


----------



## whereistheceilidh (30 May 2022)

gcusick said:


> Works even better if you connect the wire to the mains!


Cats are our problem.....
We live in an area with quite a few rare ground nesting birds.... corncrakes, snipe...
Someone moved in recently next door with 3 cats which we watch hunting through the surrounding fields....
.......this year no calling corncrakes or snipe....
Any suggestions...apart from moving...?


----------



## TRITON (30 May 2022)

Fergie 307 said:


> Look at the enormous damage done by introduced species in places like Australia


Yes, the English have a lot to answer for


----------



## Craig22 (30 May 2022)

Keith Cocker said:


> Rabbits were brought to Britain by the Romans. The roses in my Garden are from China, my wife came from Ireland my cat is Persian. Equal rights for Grey Squirrels I say.


Flip that on its head. Suppose that a species was introduced that out competed us, to the extent that the human race was faced with extinction.


----------



## Inspector (30 May 2022)

If there was a way I would round up all the Starlings and send them back to you guys and I'm sure the First Nations Peoples here would be delighted to have the continent back to themselves but probably couldn't survive once the ammunition ran out.

Pete


----------



## Valhalla (30 May 2022)

Keith Cocker said:


> Rabbits were brought to Britain by the Romans


What did the Romans ever do for us???


----------



## Inspector (30 May 2022)

Valhalla said:


> What did the Romans ever do for us???


Gave you someone to hate for a while. 

Pete


----------



## Adam W. (30 May 2022)

Valhalla said:


> What did the Romans ever do for us???


Transanal evisceration.


----------



## Valhalla (30 May 2022)

Adam W. said:


> Transanal evisceration


Well.....I had to go and look that one up......bloody Romans


----------



## Stevekane (30 May 2022)

These sort of threads are always intresting, there was a comment made about what would happen if another species appeared and started to outperform humans,,well its somthing that does concern some serious scientists it seems, I read that there are those that are worried about us beaming out messages into deep space in the hope that these might be picked up by other intelligent beings, the concern is that in the history of the world no people that have been found have benefited from it, and advertiseing that were here to possibly more advanced beings might not be such a clever idea,,native American Indians and Australians spring to mind,,but perhaps more down to earth is the genuine concerns around artificial inteligence which I believe they are working on ways to try to ensure we mantain control,,,,maybe we’ll all, like the little squirrels find ourselves looking down the barrel of a gun,,eek!
Steve


----------



## Valhalla (30 May 2022)

Stevekane said:


> what would happen if another species appeared and started to outperform humans


It wouldn't happen - we would have nuked them long before then


----------



## Inspector (30 May 2022)

.....or ourselves.

Pete


----------



## Fergie 307 (30 May 2022)

Craig22 said:


> Flip that on its head. Suppose that a species was introduced that out competed us, to the extent that the human race was faced with extinction.


seems to me we are well on the way to making ourselves extinct if we carry on as we are, no outside help needed.


----------



## Fergie 307 (31 May 2022)

TRITON said:


> Yes, the English have a lot to answer for


Indeed, although I think Cane Toads were a disaster the Australians managed all on their own. Saw a very interesting programme where a guy is trying to rescue the Northern Quoll (cute little marsupial a bit like a Coati) from near extiction, largely as a result of eating the very poisonous Cane Toads. He live traps them and then feeds them on bits of Cane Toad from which he has removed the poison, and instead laced it with a very powerful emetic. So the Quoll comes to associate eating Cane Toads with feeling very ill, without any lasting harm. Once he gets to the stage where they will not touch the Cane Toad meat he then releases them back to the wild. A follow up study showed that these "trained" Quolls actually pass on the avoidance of Cane Toads to their offspring. Interestingly in small doses the Cane Toad poison is apparently hallucinogenic, so people who are into this kind of thing can throw a Toad party, where they get high by licking the Toads ! Whatever turns you on I suppose.


----------



## Morty (31 May 2022)

They sunbathe in my garden, how cute


----------



## John Hall (31 May 2022)

Stevekane said:


> Just last week I was told by a conservation chap that there are definite sightings of Pine Martins in the New Forest, their not sure if its a deliberate reintroduction/rewilding or how they got there, but he also said about the grey squirels not being genetically tuned into how dangerous they were and that as a consequence grey squiril is their favourite meal,


The pine martins have been introduced in some areas to remove the grey squirrels so red squirrels can be re introduced


----------



## John Hall (31 May 2022)

The simple answer is…don’t use wood for making bird feeders, if you have squirrels near by…


----------



## stuart little (31 May 2022)

TRITON said:


> Grey squirrels have as much right to life as red, and if grey are taking over then thats just part of the natural order of the world.


Esecially if they have a Russkie flag!


----------



## stuart little (31 May 2022)

Valhalla said:


> What did the Romans ever do for us???


They built that there wall to keep Sturgeon out!!


----------



## GweithdyDU (31 May 2022)

Keith Cocker said:


> . Equal rights for Grey Squirrels I say.


Except animals don't have 'rights', in the true sense. Rights come with responsibilities, something that many folk who demand '_their_ rights' seem to forget. Animals have no responsibility towards us at all, they owe us nothing and hence have no rights. However, we have a responsibilities towards them. Ensuring our activity doesn't eradicate them, that we don't keep them in a way that is too far away from how they may live if still wild and yes, if our activity has upset the balance, we have a responsibility to mitigate those type of effects where possible. That's why I don't eat factory meat and rear and kill my own animals; that way I can ensure I have taken responsibility for the animal's welfare and death. 
PS. I didn't like the taste of grey squirrel.


----------



## Spectric (31 May 2022)

Cannot comment as I am vegetarian but they are often on the menu round here and I would say the carnivores Love 'em , but only available in grey!
​


----------



## Geoff_S (31 May 2022)

John Hall said:


> The simple answer is…don’t use wood for making bird feeders, if you have squirrels near by…


Funnily enough, I worked that one out


----------



## Suffolkboy (31 May 2022)

Keith Cocker said:


> Rabbits were brought to Britain by the Romans. The roses in my Garden are from China, my wife came from Ireland my cat is Persian. Equal rights for Grey Squirrels I say.


I make my living culling animals. Grey squirrels, rabbits, I have culled cats in the past as well. 

As I said in my post. There isn't a square inch of land in the British Isles that doesn't have the influence of man. There is no such thing as nature's balance. for land to be managed for housing, agriculture, forestry etc species will always have to be culled/managed. 


I bet you'd be perfectly happy to have rats or mice poisoned if your home became infested?


----------



## Suffolkboy (31 May 2022)

John Hall said:


> The pine martins have been introduced in some areas to remove the grey squirrels so red squirrels can be re introduced


This is really interesting stuff. It will be interesting to see the impact of Pine Marten on other species... 

80% of PM's diet is voles... So how does that impact other vole-feeding species such as birds of prey etc. 

PM also eat birds eggs and are generally an extremely succesful predator. Great to see them but I have seen footage of them taking Goshawk chicks. A species that does well in the New Forest. 


Whatever. If they can help to reduce Grey squirrel numbers then that's a good thing.


----------



## flying haggis (31 May 2022)

Spectric said:


> Cannot comment as I am vegetarian but they are often on the menu round here and I would say the carnivores Love 'em , but only available in grey!
> ​


But does the menu have a warning that says "may contain nuts"....

ok fetching coat


----------



## TRITON (31 May 2022)

stuart little said:


> They built that there wall to keep Sturgeon out!!


After we gain independence, we'll be rebuilding it


----------



## Spectric (31 May 2022)

I think that when Scotland gets it's independance the border needs to move further south, run it through the middle of Cumbria because we are nearer the Scottish parliament than westminster and if their idea of leveling up is to make us more like the south then they can keep it. Why would we want to become like the south, I got out of the south because I could see it heading down the u bend and wanted cleaner air and not be in such a rat race, ok they may eat squirrel but everyone to their own.


----------



## Valhalla (31 May 2022)

TRITON said:


> After we gain independence, we'll be rebuilding it


And you think Scotland can survive without the massive funding provided by the British Government? Oil is a dying industry and how many wool products can you sell?


----------



## Valhalla (31 May 2022)

Spectric said:


> and wanted cleaner air and not be in such a rat race,


There's probably more people in the Lake District over the summer months than there is in London!!


----------



## TRITON (31 May 2022)

Valhalla said:


> And you think Scotland can survive without the massive funding provided by the British Government? Oil is a dying industry and how many wool products can you sell?


Will it be tough ?, course it will
Will we need to make changes ?, without a doubt.

But what price freedom eh ?. 
Seems England, or the English rather is willing to make huge sacrifices for total sovereignty in becoming free from the EU. Scotland being free we'll pay any price.


----------



## SamG340 (31 May 2022)

Apparently they're delicious


----------



## Valhalla (31 May 2022)

TRITON said:


> Will it be tough ?, course it will
> Will we need to make changes ?, without a doubt.
> 
> But what price freedom eh ?.
> Seems England, or the English rather is willing to make huge sacrifices for total sovereignty in becoming free from the EU. Scotland being free we'll pay any price.


How many years of penury will it take for the Scots to beg the English Government to be allowed back into the Union?
The saying 'United we stand, divided we fall' is apt in this situation - despite that nationalist witch Sturgeon espousing otherwise


----------



## woodieallen (31 May 2022)

TRITON said:


> Will it be tough ?, course it will
> Will we need to make changes ?, without a doubt.
> 
> But what price freedom eh ?.
> Seems England, or the English rather is willing to make huge sacrifices for total sovereignty in becoming free from the EU. Scotland being free we'll pay any price.


Yeah...they said that about Brexit and just look where we've ended up. Still trying to find the creek...let alone the paddle.


----------



## Valhalla (31 May 2022)

TRITON said:


> Will it be tough ?, course it will
> Will we need to make changes ?, without a doubt.
> 
> But what price freedom eh ?.
> Seems England, or the English rather is willing to make huge sacrifices for total sovereignty in becoming free from the EU. Scotland being free we'll pay any price.


As far as the EU is concerned you've only got to look at the debacle over oil embargos on Russia - one objection out of 27 and it all goes to dung
I didn't put dung.....the thought police got there first!!!! - so much for free speech and the freedom of expression, but that's another thread.....


----------



## Lons (31 May 2022)

TRITON said:


> Yes, the English have a lot to answer for


Unfortunately Ozzieland has been "invaded" by the Scots as well.


----------



## Lons (31 May 2022)

TRITON said:


> After we gain independence, we'll be rebuilding it


You won't be allowed near it, Scotland starts well North of Hadrians Wall.  Stay on your side of the Tweed please.


----------



## TRITON (31 May 2022)

Lons said:


> You won't be allowed near it, Scotland starts well North of Hadrians Wall.  Stay on your side of the Tweed please.


Actually Royalty of Scotland is the true royalty of the UK, not those Germans you installed  
So we'll be claiming the entire thing.


----------



## Valhalla (31 May 2022)

TRITON said:


> Actually Royalty of Scotland is the true royalty of the UK, not those Germans you installed
> So we'll be claiming the entire thing.


You'd like to think so, but the battles of Dunbar and Worcester soon sorted that dream out!!!


----------



## Lons (1 Jun 2022)

TRITON said:


> Actually Royalty of Scotland is the true royalty of the UK, not those Germans you installed
> So we'll be claiming the entire thing.


 In your dreams though the Scots sing loudly and are passionate about their country they leave it in droves.
I have many Scottish friends and a few relatives though one of them from the Borders long deceased unfortunately flatly refused to venture south of the Tweed.


----------



## Craig22 (1 Jun 2022)

We've kind of deviated from Squirrels to the Scots.

The exodus started before you might think. There was a major influx of Scots to Ulster in N. Ireland in the early 1600's. In the mid 1800's a large number who could, got out of Ireland at the start of the potato famine. 

My father's mother was descended from the exodus from Ireland, after the McKnight's travelled to near Newcastle and became coalminers. So my DNA profile contains a chunk of this Irish heritage, and original Scottish DNA from the original McKnight roots.

Even now the Ulster Scots have their own very distinctive accent and dialect.


----------



## MikeJhn (1 Jun 2022)

John Hall said:


> The simple answer is…don’t use wood for making bird feeders, if you have squirrels near by…


Bought a couple of these this year, wont be put up until the season is over, but should deter the predators : Ultimate Eco National Trust Green WoodStone 28mm Nest Box


----------



## Daniel2 (1 Jun 2022)

Epic thread drift


----------



## Lons (1 Jun 2022)

Daniel2 said:


> Epic thread drift


Not really, still about alien species.


----------



## Spectric (1 Jun 2022)

Craig22 said:


> We've kind of deviated from Squirrels to the Scots.


Yes what is the connection, are there more greys in Scotland so as they may become an export after indepedance. Squirrel sausages, burgers or haggis may be on the menu then for the carnivores, sadly though I can see the vegetarian alternative because for some reason they seem to make vegetarian alternatives along the same lines as the meat ones but don't ask where the dinosaur shapes for kids came from.


----------



## TRITON (1 Jun 2022)

Craig22 said:


> The exodus started before you might think. There was a major influx of Scots to Ulster in N. Ireland in the early 1600's. In the mid 1800's a large number who could, got out of Ireland at the start of the potato famine.




"The Almighty, indeed, sent the potato blight, but the English created the Famine."
John Mitchel 1861


----------



## TRITON (1 Jun 2022)

Lons said:


> In your dreams though the Scots sing loudly and are passionate about their country they leave it in droves.


We spread out in an attempt to bring culture to the darker reaches of the world.

Must be when so many live in London 


Spectric said:


> Squirrel sausages, burgers or haggis may be on the menu then for the carnivores, sadly though I can see the vegetarian alternative because for some reason they seem to make vegetarian alternatives along the same lines as the meat ones but don't ask where the dinosaur shapes for kids came from.


Thats a good marketing ploy right there.
Squirrel shaped cooked meat slices


----------



## Lons (1 Jun 2022)

TRITON said:


> We spread out in an attempt to bring culture to the darker reaches of the world.


That's what Putin says.  The carp Scottish weather and midges the size of sparrows with the bite of red back spider explains why the scots are so anxious to spread around the world.

I'm only 40 miles from the border so I pack my trusty bayonet and venture across occasionally but always sleep with one eye open,  
Had a couple of weeks in the motorhome last month which was nice. Anstruther, Grantown, Drumnadrochit and near Stirling for the Kelpies . Falkirk Wheel which is probably as close as I'd risk going to Glasgow these days.  Scotlands secret bunker was very interesting if a bit close to home given what is happening in Ukraine. Scotland's Secret Bunker – Visitor attraction of Scotland's best kept secret


----------



## TRITON (1 Jun 2022)

Lons said:


> Scotlands secret bunker was very interesting if a bit close to home given what is happening in Ukraine. Scotland's Secret Bunker – Visitor attraction of Scotland's best kept secret


What's funny about that, or at least for the owners is Russia isn't likely to have updated their targeting. So if mad dog putin ever presses the button, 'Scotland's secret bunker' is going to be Scotland's not so secret crater 

Anstruther. I've never been there, though worked with a guy who went there every year for his hols. It's somewhere his family went and so he continued on the tradition.
Looks to be a quaint little seaside town. How busy is it in summer ?.


----------



## Spectric (1 Jun 2022)

I think the Ukraine war will have helped scottish independance, having Faslane just means you are going to get vapourised along with us so getting independance means you can become non nuclear and not such an obvious target. Also placing distance between your new government and Borris, mistrust and the other cronies in westminster will take you out of the spotlight, also avoid any relationship with Biden who is hell bent on keeping this war going because it helps justify his huge defence budget when peace would only benefit the majority. In fact you would be better off if Mr Trump was president because he would not want the grass at his scottish golf club scorched.


----------



## Lons (1 Jun 2022)

TRITON said:


> What's funny about that, or at least for the owners is Russia isn't likely to have updated their targeting. So if mad dog putin ever presses the button, 'Scotland's secret bunker' is going to be Scotland's not so secret crater
> 
> Anstruther. I've never been there, though worked with a guy who went there every year for his hols. It's somewhere his family went and so he continued on the tradition.
> Looks to be a quaint little seaside town. How busy is it in summer ?.


Nothing remotely funny about what Putin is doing in Ukraine which any reasonable person is horrified by, it wasn't aimed at that and obviously badly worded by me as all I was doing was suggesting your comment about spreading culture has similarities with a deluded Putin spreading the word that he's liberating the population not waging war. A poor attempt at humour on my part and an attempt to wind you up a bit. 

Anstruther is exactly as you describe but within easy reach of St Andrews and a number of pleasant coastal villages, the bunker is only a few miles north.


----------



## Lons (1 Jun 2022)

Spectric said:


> I think the Ukraine war will have helped scottish independance, having Faslane just means you are going to get vapourised along with us so getting independance means you can become non nuclear and not such an obvious target. Also placing distance between your new government and Borris, mistrust and the other cronies in westminster will take you out of the spotlight, also avoid any relationship with Biden who is hell bent on keeping this war going because it helps justify his huge defence budget when peace would only benefit the majority. In fact you would be better off if Mr Trump was president because he would not want the grass at his scottish golf club scorched.



. Many of the MPs in Westminster of all parties seem to have a vacant space between their ears and I'm not sure there's much difference in Holyrood. Westminster will look a bit empty if all the Scots are removed from office though.


----------



## woodieallen (2 Jun 2022)

Spectric said:


> I think the Ukraine war will have helped scottish independance, having Faslane just means you are going to get vapourised along with us so getting independance means you can become non nuclear and not such an obvious target. Also placing distance between your new government and Borris, mistrust and the other cronies in westminster will take you out of the spotlight, also avoid any relationship with Biden who is hell bent on keeping this war going because it helps justify his huge defence budget when peace would only benefit the majority. In fact you would be better off if Mr Trump was president because he would not want the grass at his scottish golf club scorched.


This has to be one of the most stupid and ignorant posts ever made on this forum. If Trump was still President then most of Ukraine would be toast now with millions dead, imprisoned or tortured. How you can suggest that it is Biden keeping the war going just shows your stupidity.


----------



## MikeK (2 Jun 2022)

Please...no politics or any other topics for which a special forum exists.


----------



## clogs (2 Jun 2022)

is this getting nasty....?

bring on the squirrel burgers pls....


----------



## Davyc (2 Jun 2022)

Back on thread...
Never seen a squirrel in my garden in 15 plus years of living in this house in Coventry......till yesterday....
He is a brave lad considering there is two German Shepherds in the house....


----------



## Spectric (2 Jun 2022)

Back to squirels, the greys are an invasion and have decimated our poor old reds, more carnivores need to start eating greys and the supermarkets need to stock squirel products so as they become a valuable food commodity so more people will hunt them.


----------



## Keith Cocker (3 Jun 2022)

Spectric said:


> Back to squirels, the greys are an invasion and have decimated our poor old reds, more carnivores need to start eating greys and the supermarkets need to stock squirel products so as they become a valuable food commodity so more people will hunt them.


“Our poor old reds” 

“Them greys come over here taking our jobs!!!”


----------



## paulrbarnard (3 Jun 2022)

Craig22 said:


> Starlings are on the RSPB red list, as being a species in decline https://www.rspb.org.uk/globalassets/downloads/bocc5/bocc5-report.pdf . Yes - in the breeding season they descend in quantity, like any bird will. But when was the last time any of us have seen one of the most spectacular of sights, a murmuration  ? Other than in a Youtube video.
> 
> And to the guy who doesn't like cats - well what can I say. We've lost three to the local main road, squashed flat. Our current one is kept indoors - I can't take the trauma of another one under the wheels. So what animal companions do you have good sir?



Pretty often actually here in Somerset


----------



## Suffolkboy (3 Jun 2022)

Spectric said:


> Back to squirels, the greys are an invasion and have decimated our poor old reds, more carnivores need to start eating greys and the supermarkets need to stock squirel products so as they become a valuable food commodity so more people will hunt them.


Unfortunately while the idea of getting the general public to eat grey squirrles to save the reds is a fantastic idea, it's unlikely it will take off. Look at venison. Deer have been culled in the UK for decades, in large numbers. Most of the venison produced is sold abroad.


----------



## paulrbarnard (3 Jun 2022)

Stevekane said:


> These sort of threads are always intresting, there was a comment made about what would happen if another species appeared and started to outperform humans,,well its somthing that does concern some serious scientists it seems, I read that there are those that are worried about us beaming out messages into deep space in the hope that these might be picked up by other intelligent beings, the concern is that in the history of the world no people that have been found have benefited from it, and advertiseing that were here to possibly more advanced beings might not be such a clever idea,,native American Indians and Australians spring to mind,,but perhaps more down to earth is the genuine concerns around artificial inteligence which I believe they are working on ways to try to ensure we mantain control,,,,maybe we’ll all, like the little squirrels find ourselves looking down the barrel of a gun,,eek!
> Steve



The Dark Forest…


----------



## GweithdyDU (3 Jun 2022)

Valhalla said:


> And you think Scotland can survive without the massive funding provided by the British Government? Oil is a dying industry and how many wool products can you sell?


Yes easily. Same for Wales, there are many successful smaller countries. For us, it is water and energy that we'll be exporting, and I guess we may charge for running DVLA and so n as well but we'll see. I'd rather live a gov't that makes well intentioned cock-ups than one that doesn't give a damn. We neve get the all big govt' we vote for, likewise Scotland. Ooops, I digress. 

Scotland has lots ofred squirrels and we've a fair few here in Wales as well with successful reintroductions as a result of killing greys. (brought it back to the dear little creatures, just! lol)


----------



## GweithdyDU (3 Jun 2022)

Suffolkboy said:


> Unfortunately while the idea of getting the general public to eat grey squirrles to save the reds is a fantastic idea, it's unlikely it will take off. Look at venison. Deer have been culled in the UK for decades, in large numbers. Most of the venison produced is sold abroad.


Blame Disney!


----------



## niemeyjt (3 Jun 2022)

Apparently, you are not now even supposed to release them if you catch them somehow, like in the house:









March 2019 update: Invasive non-native species and grey squirrels


The government has confirmed the implementation date of the Invasive Alien Species (Enforcement and Permitting) Order 2019.




www.gov.uk


----------



## GweithdyDU (3 Jun 2022)

Q
_"Apparently, you are not now even supposed to release them" _Thanks for the interesting link. However, the most interesting part of it is this: "_Any companion animal of a listed species - that was kept before it was included on the EU list - may continue to be kept in secure accommodation, as long as it is not able to breed until the end of its natural life_. What a difference a comma can make. I wasn't aware that any animal listed species that was infertile during life that can breed after the end of its natural life!!


----------



## Geoff_S (3 Jun 2022)

niemeyjt said:


> Apparently, you are not now even supposed to release them if you catch them somehow, like in the house:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Invasive alien species? 

After 2000 years? Really?


----------



## Valhalla (3 Jun 2022)

GweithdyDU said:


> For us, it is water and energy that we'll be exporting, and I guess we may charge for running DVLA and so n as well but we'll see


I think the matter of Crown Property might play a part in who owns the water and the DVLA would just be relocated to England along with everything else....
Oh yes.....and the Crown will probably get dibs on all your red squirrels.....


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Jun 2022)

Geoff_S said:


> Invasive alien species?
> 
> After 2000 years? Really?


They've been here only since the 1800s.


----------



## accipiter (3 Jun 2022)

Google with Question...

"Who introduced grey squirrels to UK?






Herbrand Russell, 11th Duke of Bedford

*Herbrand Russell, 11th Duke of Bedford* introduced grey squirrels into the park at Woburn Abbey in the 1880s. He is credited with introducing the large population into Regents Park in London and Richmond Park in Surrey."


----------



## clogs (3 Jun 2022)

squirrel launcher....best laugh all day....


----------



## Geoff_S (3 Jun 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> They've been here only since the 1800s.


My bad, I meant 200 years and I’ve rounded that up!

Nurse, my medication!


----------



## accipiter (3 Jun 2022)

https://aphascience.blog.gov.uk/2022/01/21/grey-squirrel-contraceptive/


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Jun 2022)

Shotguns work well.


----------



## TRITON (3 Jun 2022)

accipiter said:


> Google with Question...
> 
> "Who introduced grey squirrels to UK?
> 
> ...


Being an early 19th century Duke, the reason was probably for something for him to blast into smithereens with his shotgun 

I believe random shooting of the poor had been abolished by that point.


----------



## Suffolkboy (3 Jun 2022)

accipiter said:


> https://aphascience.blog.gov.uk/2022/01/21/grey-squirrel-contraceptive/


This is really clever stuff but it has been a loooooooooooong time in the making. It seems like every time I hear about it it's juat two years away from becoming a reality. But I've been hearing that gor at least 10 years now.


----------



## Valhalla (3 Jun 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Shotguns work well.


Makes the squirrel meat a bit gritty tho'......


----------



## Stevekane (4 Jun 2022)

paulrbarnard said:


> The Dark Forest…


I had to look that one up,,
Steve.


----------



## paulrbarnard (4 Jun 2022)

Stevekane said:


> I had to look that one up,,
> Steve.


Highly recommend series if you like a bit of sci-fi. Once you have read it it does put a whole new perspective on “we come in peace”


----------



## Stevekane (4 Jun 2022)

Well Paul I try not to get too paranoid but sometimes you read something makes you think about things that youve prev just accepted,,like the beaming out messages into deep space, as an example, say the people picking up the messages were like the Chinese in their mindset, how comfortable would we be about inviting them to come and visit? Maybe it would be fine,,,but maybe not,,,a bit of a gamble I think.
Steve.


----------



## stuart little (4 Jun 2022)

MikeK said:


> Please...no politics or any other topics for which a special forum exists.


Don't blame me - I ONLY mentioned "The WALL" - NOT "The W-A-R!!!!


----------



## llangatwgnedd (4 Jun 2022)

The only answer for them.


----------



## Auldfart2010 (5 Jun 2022)

Adam W. said:


> Transanal evisceration.


Do NOT google images this.


clogs said:


> squirrel launcher....best laugh all day....


And are you still laughing when the squirrel is crawling away with a broken back to die in slowly in pain?


----------



## Devmeister (6 Jun 2022)

I saw a squirrel eat a rotten pumpkin used for Halloween decor on a porch. Fermented was more like it. Poor squirrel was drunk. He tried several times to climb a tree but kept falling over backwards. I had to laugh.

I used to have a pet Albert grey squirrel. Raised from baby with closed eyes. The ex bimbo had a freak a zoid attack when my squirrel went hay wire in the living room. Normally he would sit on my shoulder and eat peanuts and walnuts while watching TV. Even my dog got along with him which was unusual. My squirrel just didn’t like her. My dog hated her to for that matter. Should have listened to these two.


----------



## GweithdyDU (6 Jun 2022)

Valhalla said:


> I think the matter of Crown Property might play a part in who owns the water and the DVLA would just be relocated to England along with everything else....
> Oh yes.....and the Crown will probably get dibs on all your red squirrels.....


Hands off our reds! lol.
Water is now privatised and in Wales is 99% is supplied and managed by a not for profit org owned by us, (Dwr Cymru). However, we don't own the rain, but we'll keep going to capel to ask for ;the Almighty's help with that. He/she's definitely been generous thus far!!. Relocating DVLA is not straight forward at all and most of the skills (I know I know lol) required to operate it will still be in Wales. Have go by all means, but the UK gov't. don't have a good record with introducing new IT systems on a grand scale. The dis-United Kingdom is spent institution and of its time, just like the empire. A shame? Perhaps, perhaps not, but all great powers come and go and sometimes morph. EG. Roman, Greek, Ottoman and so on, nothing is permanent and that's fine and as it should be. Many over the border resent what they see as money pouring into Wales, Scotland and NI and get miffed with the Barnett formula, so just let;s just part as friends and continued allies. We get the govt's we vote for and so do you. All good! We'll even give you some red squirrel sperm to supercharge the English red squirrel return. (There, back to squirrels,,,, just).


----------



## Stevekane (7 Jun 2022)

“We'll even give you some red squirrel sperm to supercharge the English red squirrel return” well theres an intresting job for someone,,,
Steve.


----------



## Tris (7 Jun 2022)

Just imagine the job ad! Does a Tufty hand puppet class as uniform for tax purposes?



Sorry, forgot my dried frog pill this morning


----------



## GweithdyDU (7 Jun 2022)

There is likely an internet page with instructions somewhere!! Perhaps there shouldn't be, but there will be.


----------

